# Travail collaboratif/partage de dossiers



## Agathe18 (27 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour trouver un moyen de partager des fichiers mais aussi les dossiers qui les contiennent sous Mac. Mon client travaille sous Apple et m'a donc prêté un ordinateur portable et je dois me familiariser avec Apple. Je travaille habituellement sous windows.

A deux nous essayons de trouver un moyen de travailler sur des fichiers et des dossiers partagés mais pour le moment nous n'y arrivons pas. Nous avons essayé DropBox et Google Drive mais à chaque fois il y a quelque chose qui coince (application pour ouvrir les fichiers, synchronisation ). Certains réglages nous ont échappé jusque là je pense.

Je viens donc voir par ici si quelqu'un pourra nous aider.

Ma première question est : Est ce que le iCloud peut convenir à ce genre de travail? Peut-on partager des fichiers et surtout les dossiers qui les contiennent?

Merci d'avance de votre aide

Agathe


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2019)

Agathe18 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour trouver un moyen de partager des fichiers mais aussi les dossiers qui les contiennent sous Mac. Mon client travaille sous Apple et m'a donc prêté un ordinateur portable et je dois me familiariser avec Apple. Je travaille habituellement sous windows.
> 
> ...



Le travaille collaboratif avec Dropbox fonctionne très bien (pour l’utiliser tous les jours, mais j’ai un compte business avec lequel j’ai définit une équipe de travail, je ne connais pas les limitations éventuelles sur d’autres types de comptes mais visiblement il est déjà possible de partager des dossiers avec un compte « basic »).

Le partage de dossier iCloud devrait arriver... un jour.


----------



## Agathe18 (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour Chris K

Merci de ta réponse.

Au départ nous étions partis sur la DropBOx mais, là encore, des paramêtres nous échappent certainement.

Du coup je suis retournée sur le site et j'ai pu voir comment accéder aux fichiers.

Mai je rencontre 2 problèmes:

J'arrive à me connecter à ma DropBox par internet mais pour ce qui concerne l'application installée sur le Mac elle s'ouvre sur le compte de mon client. Je ne trouve comment changer de compte, je ne vois de bouton "se déconnecter"...

2ème problème, je ne trouve pas comment faire ouvrir les fichiers dans Numbers.

Une idée de la manip' .

Merci d'avance


----------



## Chris K (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,


Dans les préférences Dropbox sur Mac, dans la partie « Compte » tu devrai avoir un truc du genre « dissocier le compte... ». Cela permettra de te déconnecter (et donc de te reconnecter sous un autre compte). Enfin moi j’ai jamais essayé mais j’imagine que ça fonctionne comme ça.
Je ne saisis pas bien ton problème avec Numbers. Si un fichier Numbers est présent sur ton Mac, tu peux l’ouvrir avec l’application du même nom.


----------



## Agathe18 (29 Septembre 2019)

Le temps que tu répondes j'ai trouvé comment faire.

Les fichiers sont en train de se synchroniser et je peux les ouvrir dans Numbers. Par contre çà n'est pas la dernière version des fichiers mais je pense que cela vient du fait que mon client ne s'est pas connecté à DropBox depuis quelques temps. Lorsqu'il se re-connectera  les fichiers se mettrons à jour c'est cà?


----------



## Chris K (29 Septembre 2019)

Agathe18 a dit:


> Le temps que tu répondes j'ai trouvé comment faire.
> 
> Les fichiers sont en train de se synchroniser et je peux les ouvrir dans Numbers. Par contre çà n'est pas la dernière version des fichiers mais je pense que cela vient du fait que mon client ne s'est pas connecté à DropBox depuis quelques temps. Lorsqu'il se re-connectera  les fichiers se mettrons à jour c'est cà?



C’est ça... Dropbox effectue des synchronisations en permanence mais il faut que l’ordi soit connecté à internet (donc allumé). Faut veiller aussi que Dropbox soit bien lancé (normalement c’est fait automatiquement mais si pas de synchro c’est une chose à vérifier).


----------



## Agathe18 (29 Septembre 2019)

Super,

On va enfin pouvoir bosser correctement!

Je suis très contente d'avoir trouvé ce forum.

Moi qui suis novice sur Apple vous risquez de me voir passer régulièrement.

Merci de ton aide en tous cas

Bonne fin de week-end


----------



## Chris K (29 Septembre 2019)

Agathe18 a dit:


> Super,
> 
> On va enfin pouvoir bosser correctement!
> 
> ...



De rien !


----------

